# Hinweisschild in einer japanischen U-Bahn



## AMUN (11 März 2011)

*Hinweisschild in einer japanischen U-Bahn*

Diese Hinweisschilder finden sich in japanischen U-Bahnen.

Schaut Sie euch gut an und versucht zu erraten was sie die einzelnen Symbole bedeuten könnten.










*Auflösung*

Die Symbole bedeuten, von links nach rechts:

1. Reservierte Sitzplätze für Fahrgäste mit verletztem Arm.
2. Reservierte Sitzplätze für Fahrgäste mit Kind.
3. Reservierte Sitzplätze für schwangere Frauen.
4. Reservierte Sitzplätze für Fahrgäste mit verletztem Bein.

*Und an was haben Sie dabei gedacht?* lol3


----------



## Punisher (11 März 2011)

Ich hatte alles richtig


----------



## Q (11 März 2011)

ich hab an die grünen Smileys gedacht


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (11 März 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich hatte alles richtig



Wer nicht?


----------

